

iPhone 6 bent and caught fire - sqren
http://philliplechter.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/my-apple-iphone-6-bent-and-caught-on-fire-in-my-front-pocket/

======
shadesandcolour
Assuming the case was facing out like the author stated, there was clearly a
great amount of force placed on the center of the device's back to make it
bend like that. Maybe when the rickshaw tipped he fell on a bar or something
like that. Considering the degree of the bend it's really not surprising that
the battery caught fire.

------
johnatwork
I understand that the iPhone can bend, but the photos show like a 90 degree
bend, that's a bit odd.

